# Barr Report.com



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I am planning on the first active article to be posted on the Barr Report coming up on Jan 2nd. Folks can register and sign up now. I am still adding to the site and will have a large amount of references for folks wanting more information on aquatic plants, algae and related information.

Yes, I'm finally having to charge something to pay for the site etc, I weighed this with selling a variety of snake oils, secret substrates but I figure I've saved many folks potentially 100$ or more on test kits, RO, cables, miracle cures, fertilizers over the years for free.... so 12.95$ ain't bad for a years worth of organized information.

I'm saving a few trees, reducing cost for everyone by sending it out on line also, not to mention there are no mailing or delivery problems and folks in Europe, Asia, Africa, SA, AU and NA all get the articles in a timely fashion and can save it or print it out. There will also be some user feedback on the articles. 
The site will build and have more things as time allows. Research presented and sreferences will be very current/up to date.

I, of course, will have an entire article devoted to each nutrient involving all the gory details that folks seem to relish. There will be practical matters discussed and selected past post that will be edited making a search much easier.

I will have some very good DIY projects listed and photographed/drawn. There is also a revised updated version of the Estimative Index. Registered users will essentially have a role and a preview in the formation of a book long before it hits the shelf. The site also have a translation engine for several languages. I will try to get other languages up for that as well. The site will have a blog page for references I think are thought provoking and relevant to aquatic plants and algae along with my "missives". The site will deal with CO2, marine, pond, natural and non CO2 systems.

http://www.BarrReport.com

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Wow, great idea tom

(Gomer i feel stupid so i edited post)


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

per year is how I read it.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

You never know with Tom...You may just have to read a year's worth of his writings in a one day subscription! :lol:


----------



## Its me (Oct 21, 2004)

I have tried to register, got the confirmation e-mail and folowed the link, this was what i got: "Page not found".


----------



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

Outstanding Tom. I am in. \/


----------



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

Tom I just tried to sign up and you asking for my paypal password. The paypal email “yes” but I am not given my passwords out. I have never been asked that before when doing a paypal transaction. After giving my email address I normally would get an email invoice requesting my approval.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

It's working for folks from everything I can tell. 
Yes, it's a year's subscription for that price, not per month.

I figure folks pay a lot more than that for really non essential items related to the hobby and no one else writes about the issues that I do. 

There are other ways to sign up without paypla, electronic checking etc. 
Greg Watson has the same system for his site. 

There are a few bugs we are working on, but the site should be up and running.

Let me know if you have any issues later. You can email the web master to get more info if that is still not working for you.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I think that is a great price for what you get! Im deffinately going to sign up...right after xmas that is ;-)


----------



## gregwatson (May 24, 2004)

Its me said:


> I have tried to register, got the confirmation e-mail and folowed the link, this was what i got: "Page not found".


I think you clicked on the link that suggests you change your password .... for some reason <grin> ... it thinks you need to login first before you should be allowed to change your password ...

Thanks for pointing that out to me ... I'll work on getting the text in the confirmation email corrected ... it requires you to login first, then it suggests you change your password (the current confirmation email certainly doesn't explain it that way) ...

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## gregwatson (May 24, 2004)

AV8TOR said:


> Tom I just tried to sign up and you asking for my paypal password. The paypal email "yes" but I am not given my passwords out. I have never been asked that before when doing a paypal transaction. After giving my email address I normally would get an email invoice requesting my approval.


The BarrReport.com website uses an automated PayPal payment processing system which takes you to a PayPal payment page on the PayPal website. So when you enter your PayPal email address you are actually on the PayPal website - and when PayPal asks you for your password, you are still on the PayPal website ...

When you write "I normally would get an email invoice requesting my approval" ... if you receive something like this ... it means that the seller has MANUALLY sent you a request for payment ... which is quite a bit different than an automated system where you are taken to PayPal and you are telling PayPal to send a payment ...

However, Tom has asked me to setup an alternative payment system, so you can now place international credit card orders here: http://www.pmddstore.com/proddetail.asp?prod=BarrReport

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks Greg for clearing that up. I just finished subscribing and yes I overlooked that it switched to paypals web page.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Call me a cynic, but why do I want to subscribe. What does my $12.95 get me that I can't already get on the many forums and mail lists?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> Call me a cynic, but why do I want to subscribe. What does my $12.95 get me that I can't already get on the many forums and mail lists?


I guess this:

"Subscribers also get private exclusive access to the Barr Blog, Tom Barr's personal web log containing rants and ravings about a variety of aquatic topics."

or just subscribe to APD! :wink:


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Tom, is it true you're writing a book? I can't remember where I read that?


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

gnatster said:


> Call me a cynic, but why do I want to subscribe. What does my $12.95 get me that I can't already get on the many forums and mail lists?


Many have already gotten plenty from my past post for what? The last decade? I am not going to be very involved and forth coming with the forums in the future, that time has passed.

The artilces I have are in depth. They take real work. Folks spend more than 12$ on all sorts of things, I think over the years I've saved many folks a lot more than 12 misely bucks.

If you honestly believe you will not learn something from these upcoming articles, you are not forced to join this Maybe you are more curious though.

And it's not just my thing, it's Greg and my's project.
We both have done a lot for the hobby over the years and given freely without any expectation of money. The amount is mighty small.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Robert Hudson said:


> > Call me a cynic, but why do I want to subscribe. What does my $12.95 get me that I can't already get on the many forums and mail lists?
> 
> 
> I guess this:
> ...


Severral folks have on more than one occassion said that I am about 50%+ of the APD.
So that will no longer be my stomping grounds, I'll post is some things, not like before. I have written more articles and put some work with references and new synthesis for a foundation for a supportive arguement of the conclusions. I will not have th tiem to post there nor have the need, I'll have my own little plant puppy. Folks got issues/questions, they can come there.

That is a much more useful thing than the diatribes I post and will help the hobby as whole which is far more the goal than making 12$ off anyone. That pays for the web stuff and maybe popcorn. This has never been about making money for me, it's about producing a better system of information and ultimately better plant growth/designs and approaches.

Folks also know I have the experience and education to back up what I'm saying here and in the content of the articles.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## jerime (May 23, 2004)

Congratulations. I think It's you're right doing so - It was an unavoidable step ...  
I'm in.


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

edit- didn't read page 2 of the thread before posting, but I'll leave it up anyway...

I should think it would be worth something to have one comprehensive source for the Barr wisdom. Tom posts the same thing over & over, but you might miss a detail here, a stressed point there, and then there's that rabid murdering of the language that makes deciphering a challenge (no offense, I hope, Tom).

Taking the time to produce a body of articles that both address their subject in more detail (and are adequately proofread), as opposed to the thousands of posts scattered all around the net, IMHO, has great value. And is worth paying a few bucks for. I've been hoping this would happen since I started reading Tom, and I really believe it's a far more efficient way for him to get the word out...


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Tom, You need an editor. Now that you're on the professional fee-charging track, an editor can help you to maximize your earnings by polishing your presentations.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Great job with the website Tom. So since the hobby has a low light setup book by Diana L. Walstad, are we getting a high light tank focused book from you?


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

pineapple said:


> Tom, You need an editor. Now that you're on the professional fee-charging track, an editor can help you to maximize your earnings by polishing your presentations.
> 
> Andrew Cribb


Tom, I agree with Andrew. Before I offer what I intend to be constructive criticism, I would like to stress that I am grateful for all of the information you have freely provided to our community both here and in other forums.

Here comes the criticism - In reading many of your posts over the years (I realize they are just that - quick posts not meant to be perfect), I often find it difficult to follow your thought pattern. Having read enough posts related to the same ideas, I can often reach an understanding of your conclusion despite a particular post lacking coherence. I think the project on which you and Greg are embarking is a great idea. I will happily subscribe once I can be assured that the articles are edited, and the information is coherent. Please keep in mind that many of us do not benefit from 20+ years of experience, and we often need things written in a clear, concise manner.

Again, thank you for all of the contributions you have made and continue to make to our community.

Rob Griffin


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

great web site, I'm already in, but cant c some of the categories. when i try to enter it says :
*Access denied
You are not authorized to access this page. *
what is the problem ?


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

i'm already registered but when i try to read some articles i get this:
*Access denied
You are not authorized to access this page. *
could u help me solve the problem? i already payed thru paypal last night[/b]


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

i'm already registered but when i try to read some articles i get this:
*Access denied
You are not authorized to access this page. *
could u help me solve the problem? i already payed thru paypal last night[/b]


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

pineapple said:


> Tom, You need an editor. Now that you're on the professional fee-charging track, an editor can help you to maximize your earnings by polishing your presentations.
> 
> Andrew Cribb


I have a few folks that are willing to do this but that is part of the process on the report, we hash through the parts and folks make comments on it and we try to get things clearer for everyone then we resubmit it.
This way we get the best presentation for the hobby and comments are addressed before the book is published. The $ is merely for the site hosting, I have never been about making $ off this hobby, I kill weeds for my day job and might be moving to UC Davis to do research for their Aquatic Weed center. I love to teach, so this is still all about the hobby and the weeds.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I tend to think 2-5 steps ahead and I lose folks in my post.
They make sense to me haha
But really, this is why I need to do this, my articles are well done. I write for a journal, post do not get the same efforts

This is why there are 2 parts to this article business, a plain text executive summary(500 words or so) and the main body and science based text.

This way folks from many backgrounds can gain from this and look further if they desire.

Greg, 
I will certain discuss low light/non CO2 tank methods in detail, there are many other things DW did not discuss, interpretation of some data and references are also different than my own. Her books address and suggest one method, mine is much more inclusive of all methods and shows how they are related and similar, rather than different.............

But yes, the high light/CO2 tanks will be discussed as well in such detail as well as marine, more substrate information than most of you can stand.
Roles of fungi, redox, bacteria, Oxygen, Carbon, trace metals, organic and humics, well........you know me

I have a list of article I'll be going over and nice outline to hash this out.
This is what the site is about. Folks pay more than the 12$ for other things, PAM for example(15-20$year), my thing is monthly, and more input from other folks/a collaboration. Greg and I are doing a lot of work for this, I'll put my plant post into that rather than everywhere else on the web and edit and pick at things there, in the appropriate place and the end result will be a well edited synthesis. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Its me (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi Tom Barr,

So this whole stuff got me thinking; from what i see you are posting in about 3 or 4 forums helping people (wich is greatly apreciated due to your extended knowledge about tanks). Now question is: after you get the site all setup will you keep making posts when peeps have dificulties, or you will just awnser to the registered members of your site ?

Dont take this question as an insult, but makes me wonder why in a sudden i see the nick "plantbrain" all over the internet.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

I've watched TBarr respond to the same questions over and over again and have worried (no, really) that he might burn out some day and we'd lose a valuable resource. If he categorizes his articles in a way that they can be hyperlinked, I think it would be great if he just provides the hyperlink each time in response to the repetitive questions. Maybe a first time visitor gets a freebie? Not telling you how to do things TBarr, you seem to have a good idea of what you want to say and do. =D> 

TW


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Its me said:


> Hi Tom Barr,
> 
> So this whole stuff got me thinking; from what i see you are posting in about 3 or 4 forums helping people (wich is greatly apreciated due to your extended knowledge about tanks). Now question is: after you get the site all setup will you keep making posts when peeps have dificulties, or you will just awnser to the registered members of your site ?
> 
> Dont take this question as an insult, but makes me wonder why in a sudden i see the nick "plantbrain" all over the internet.


Well, I will be far less forthcoming with comments, help and much more focused on something that will make a lasting impact on the hobby,
my own place to release the information and thoughts, I cannot do this forever on forums or the APD and burnout does(has) occur/ed.

I have alot more tenacity than most...

So rather than going into the wall head first, I'll slow down and hop the bast*rd. So yes, I will certainly help those on the site far more, folks have gotten plenty from me already. Other folks will get very general advice nor will I spend time posting on 6-7 forums any longer, I will not have time.

Something has to give. The end result will be for the better though.

But there will be other freebies/deals for registrered users, I ain't saying what or how just yet......

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## gregwatson (May 24, 2004)

mor b said:


> i'm already registered but when i try to read some articles i get this:
> *Access denied
> You are not authorized to access this page. *
> could u help me solve the problem? i already payed thru paypal last night[/b]


By now I have manually matched up your online username with your PayPal payment ...

The subscription process is still done partially manually. When you subscribe and make your payment, I still have to manually verify the payment was made and then manually change your user status to Subscriber.

As a subscriber, you now have access to the still limited exclusive content on the website. We are still polishing up a lot of the content that will continually be added to the website over the next year in addition to the monthly newsletters and supporting research and data.

Greg


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

It does take some time for Greg to assimilate this information the way he and I like, I think I buried him here intiallly. In the coming weeks I will add photo's, DIY projects, graphs and discussions, references of interest, old edited post, none of which is for public view except a few beginning lines. 

The main article will go out Jan 2 or Jan 3rd and that day of the month from here on. 

Subscriptions from overseas need semi manual processing, they are not immediate. Content will increase dramatically in the coming weeks and months. Got some cool stuff planned.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

How can we see some content before deciding we want to subscribe. I can pick up a book and look it over before i decide to buy, test drive a car or taste the flavor at Baskin Robbins, but you are asking me to buy your material blindly. How about some samples first please.


----------



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

gnatster said:


> How can we see some content before deciding we want to subscribe. I can pick up a book and look it over before i decide to buy, test drive a car or taste the flavor at Baskin Robbins, but you are asking me to buy your material blindly. How about some samples first please.


 #-o
Have you just started out with Planted Tank Forums? I think Tom has gone well beyond showing what content he is capable of writing already. Sheesh&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

gnatster said:


> How can we see some content before deciding we want to subscribe. I can pick up a book and look it over before i decide to buy, test drive a car or taste the flavor at Baskin Robbins, but you are asking me to buy your material blindly. How about some samples first please.


Then again, there are going to be a number of early adopters. You can always lay back and see what the buzz turns out to be.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

AV8TOR said:


> gnatster said:
> 
> 
> > How can we see some content before deciding we want to subscribe. I can pick up a book and look it over before i decide to buy, test drive a car or taste the flavor at Baskin Robbins, but you are asking me to buy your material blindly. How about some samples first please.
> ...


....we know what he is capable on the forums, but clearly Tom is going to be putting together much more formal and properly edited articles with backing documentation ...this I don't think is the forum experience that we know of.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey, give Tom a break here. He has stated what he is going to do and I trust that he will do his best at doing so. I have benefitted from his advice once I deciphered some of his postings 

If it turns out not to be worthwhile (which I doubt), then people will not renew and the Barr Report will fade into oblivion, like any bad product.

Now, if it had been me launching this and trying to charge, then I could understand you saying "who the h**l is this guy?? Does he really expect people to pay sight unseen?"


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Not doubting Tom or his work. I might buy into the subscription one of these days...but probably not till it is a bit more established.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> Have you just started out with Planted Tank Forums? I think Tom has gone well beyond showing what content he is capable of writing already. Sheesh&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


YES, I have seen how Tom writes in the forums, and if paid $13 for that I'd be pissed. I want to see if there is a change and if what I pay for is worth it or not.

I'm not a blinf Kool-Aid drinker. Why are all ya'll jumping on me for questioning this stuff. I guess it's that whole Bush thing of either you are with us or you are unamerican.

It's my money and my choice, why can't I ask questions before I spend it?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

NO SOUP FOR YOU!!

but really, I think this project will be great and cant wait to see some of the articles that will come out!


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

gnatster said:


> It's my money and my choice, why can't I ask questions before I spend it?


Folks are reacting to the tone of your posts, Gnat.

Would it not be just as easy to say, "I'm not comfortable subscribing without seeing a sample article, Tom. No offense, but your forum posting style leaves a little to be desired. Would you consider putting the first article up for public viewing?" That would be a constructive way to address the concern you have, without being inflammatory or appearing to be offended (which is the reason you're getting some more strident replies on this thread).

James
Barr-chauvinist Nazi with kewl-aid in hand&#8230;


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

aquaverde said:


> gnatster said:
> 
> 
> > It's my money and my choice, why can't I ask questions before I spend it?
> ...


"Constructive" is relative. Some people would call the above ***** footing around the real issue. I dont recall Tom Barr in this forum asking Gnatster to tone down, he is the merchant and he is talking to potential customers, its everyone around that seems to be reading more into all this and getting their undies in a knot.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

gnatster said:


> How can we see some content before deciding we want to subscribe. I can pick up a book and look it over before i decide to buy, test drive a car or taste the flavor at Baskin Robbins, but you are asking me to buy your material blindly. How about some samples first please.


You are far from buying blindly.
See TAG's articles on Nitrogen(gee, they ask for how much per year for how many articles?). This one will have more than that article which is only 1/2 the article in TAG and created a stir in several foregin countries I submitted it to. I have had a number of articles published in several magazines. Now I'm publishing in scientific review articles, and article Pondweeds was recently published. My forum post are blog pages. 
The site has some lead intros, just like on line book review samples.

I do believe the free sample time peroid is *long* over.
I'm providing information, not a good you can pick up and hold.
I don't sell used cars, ice creme although I'll produce a book in a year or so, maybe longer. I suppose pennywort ice creme, buy one get the second scoop for free, might be interesting. A plantmobile? Huummmmm.....Tommy Bob's Swamp Buggy Sales. Maybe I will start selling plant mobiles after all, the fuel is really old plants after all.

Regards,

Tom Barr


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> Folks are reacting to the tone of your posts, Gnat.
> 
> Would it not be just as easy to say, "I'm not comfortable subscribing without seeing a sample article, Tom. No offense, but your forum posting style leaves a little to be desired. Would you consider putting the first article up for public viewing?" That would be a constructive way to address the concern you have, without being inflammatory or appearing to be offended (which is the reason you're getting some more strident replies on this thread).


My tone reflects my personality just as yours reflect yours. Never been much on the political correctness side of things, not a fan of no child left behind and I loathe the death of common sense that is so prevalent in the US these days. I'm not offended my posting style leaves you cold.



> I do believe the free sample time peroid is long over.


That only leaves me to judge the value from what it is in the public forum as of now. My wallet stays closed. I wish you only the best and good luck on your new venture.


----------



## darkswan (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Tom!

I just want to wish you great success for your new web-site. 
I can understand that it is not possible for you to keep on posting in dozens forums all around the world. In most of cases repeating always same things...
No doubt it will be useful for many hobbysts to get the whole stuff well archived and put in an professional format.
I think at least this effort deserves 13 $ to be spent. I subscribed today :wink: 

Andrea67 in Aquaplanta (hope to see you again in the italian forum).


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Perhaps ask TAG for a free copy to look at for the article? Would they do that?

The info you seek is out there. Whether you chose to look it up or not, is not up to me. TAG is neither obscure, nor unknown, and it is easy to get. Folks should join the AGA if they are this much of a plant nerd. Not every article will have the same appeal to every reader, that's a given. It's like going to the AGA meeting or Plant Fest, it's fun.

Being crotechty is good IME/IMO. I do it. I welcome it as long as it's about why sign up or about plants or other on topic issues. 
And I think that is precisely what Gnaster is doing here, it's not a personal thing/tone etc.

Part of the report is critique as well. 
If he is asking these questions, others are certainly thinking them.

So......
I guess the folks that sign up before Jan will get some _Elatine gossneroi _as a "thank you" if they are within a shipping limit(USA/Canada). I might find some other incentives as well.

I will post a listing of future articles soon to give folks an idea of what's a ahead. I will post the list on the site sometime soon.

This much less about $ and much more about working towards a decent coherent book about the Aquatic plant hobby and habitat with more support than mere postings. Some well known folks will also be working with me to do editing, I'm sure you've all heard of them.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

[email protected] Get connected
www.BarrReport.com Get the information


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi folks,

I think the original intent of this post has been made. I think it has run its course.

Locked.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I was asked to post this by Karen Randall:

While the AGA applauds Tom's new venture, we cannot supply free copies of TAG as an advertising tool for him. We are a not-for-profit organization, and the magazine has real paper, print and postage expenses that need to be covered (to say nothing of the volunteer hours that go into the magazine) if we are to continue to bring our members a high quality, full color magazine. We do always offer back issues for sale to our members through the AGA book store (www.aquatic-gardeners.org). If you missed one of Tom's articles (I think we've published 2 or 3 in the last few years) feel free to order one there. If you are not yet a member, please join and read what many experts from around the world have to teach! There are sample articles on our web site, augmented by extra photos that we haven't had room for in the magazine.

Karen Randall
Editor
The Aquatic Gardener


----------

